# CSP Mk3 2.5T FWD GTI



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

JE 83mm Forged Pistons 9.5:1
IE Tuscan Connecting rods
Tool Steel Wrist Pins
ARP Head Studs
IE ARP Main Studs
Ferrea Intake and Exhaust Valves
IE Valve Springs and Retainers
IE Camshafts (testing)
CSP Sidewinder Turbo Manifold
CSP Inatke Manifold right side TB
CSP Front and Rear Motor Mounts
CSP Breather Box Setup
Precision BB 6766 T4 Turbo
Precision 46mm WG 
Tial Q-BOV
Precision 750HP Intercooler
Clutchmasters FX725 Twin Disc 
Lugtronic 4-speed Dogbox
DSS Stage 9 Axles
Lugtronic Standalone ECU
Injector Dynamics 2200cc Injector







More information and newer pictures to come, got to get back to work.

James @ CSP


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i've been following this on facebook for a while.

Looks amazing!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

nice...lets see some more :heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oh, one question: who is doing your software? or standalone?

the reason for me to ask is actually 2:
-first VW i've seen using injector dynamics and because of the IE test cams.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Caste Systems said:


> Lugtronic Standalone ECU





thygreyt said:


> oh, one question: who is doing your software? or standalone?
> 
> the reason for me to ask is actually 2:
> -first VW i've seen using injector dynamics and because of the IE test cams.



We have been using Injector Dynamics for over a year now in multiple applications. If you need any, we are a dealer :wave:


OP: Very nice build, can wait to see some track times!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The car is on Lugtronic Standalone. We are using ID injectors because we feel they are the best on the market.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> Lol... Jdl auto designs is a dealer as well..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


You said you havent seen anyone using them, just giving you a heads up


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

Following for future build, want to do a 6466 setup awd rabbit.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Sweeeetttt!!!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice work guys, keep the updates coming.


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Did some more road tuning today, the thing effin rips, not keeping traction in 3rd or 4th gear soooo yeh. Hopefully we'll get it to the dyno soon.

And some more pictures.

James @ CSP


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd attribute some of the traction issues to those skinny steelies  looking good! I love the headlight intake.


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Actually we have 225/50/15 drag radials on the front, I probably just need to do better burn outs out of the shop to heat up the tires for the run haha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

serious question: why only 225s?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

car is going to be only used for drag racing. these are just tires we had laying around hoping to put some power to the ground while driven on the street.


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

Cant wait to see what it puts down, what are you revving to with the IE cams?


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry, been really busy at the shop with customer cars, and haven't really had the chance to touch this thing in the past 2 weeks other than just starting it and doing some warmup and trigger logs. A lot of people have been asking via here and FB about dyno numbers, we're trying to get to the dyno within the next 2 weeks. Thanks for all the interest and compliments everyone.

James @ CSP


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

looks awesome, good work :thumbup:


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Where we're going we don't need roads!

and by that I mean Waterfest this weekend, hope to see all of you there!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

See you there James. eace:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

Can't wait to see some numbers and video. :thumbup:


----------



## DuWerkeCustoms (Apr 15, 2009)

Great build! :thumbup:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see the numbers. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

It went quicker and faster than any of us expected for the first time out. James did a great job driving and Kevin at Lugtronic dialed her in. I'll let James dish the details.


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Mark, yes the car caught all of us totally by surprise with the power and speed it made, especially myself.

Basically ran an 11.0 @ 144mph and got told by the track to slow down as the car was just completed and didn't have a cage in it. After that made a 1-2-3-lift pass and did 10.4 @ 111mph, got in trouble again, sorry.

Made some more 1-2-3- Braking passes to appease the officials, but at the end of the day we just had to send it. I botched the launch a bit and wasn't on the 2-step long enough but still managed a 10.007 @ 158.59 mph

Kevin of Lugtronic said we're still running joke boost and we both can't wait to see what power it makes on the dyno when we throw some more at it.

A huge thanks to everyone who pitched in along the build and to everyone who helped out at the track over the weekend.

Below is a video of the last 10.00 pass

James @ CSP


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow... Congrats?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Those are impressive figures!! 

Well done!


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is the link to our FB page, someone loaded a good video of the 10.4 pass at 111mph

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CasteSystems-Performance/127297379397


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

New videos of both 10 second runs here, doing the roll cage and chute now see you all at World Cup!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151810145390520&set=o.127297379397&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151808671250520&set=vb.127297379397&type=2&theater

James @ CSP


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So frigin cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

9.36 @ 163mph


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Insane! Keep up the good work


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Awesome. What sort of power do you think it's kicking out? :thumbup:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Hellyes! Came into the 2.5 forum hoping you had posted times :thumbup:


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Based on et calculator currently 850hp, will post video of the [email protected] 164.7mph run shortly


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

9.32 @ 164.7 MPH


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats guys! That thing is a beast. 
:thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

You're my hero Jammer-- now go crimp that wire and show-up to MIR on the 16th.


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Brought the car to Englishtown Raceway Park yesterday for Street Wars Import vs. Domestic, car did another 9.3 @ 162mph. Not bad considering the track was no where near as prepped as MIR and had high winds up top. 

James @ CSP


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Huge fan of the car Caste. What Crank is being used?

Hank


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks man! The crank is a forged stock crank out of a 2007 motor, seems like anything from 05.5-07 you have a 50/50 chance of the motor having a forged crank, we lucked out with our donor motor.

James @ CSP


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet, then another 6 bolt success story exists. :thumbup:


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

ARP flywheel bolts and two IE eka grip shims.

James @ CSP


----------

